# Bobcat with 6 wheels ?



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone ever seen one in person? Look like they were mainly used in forestry applications.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

found this


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NThill93;1753175 said:


> found this


Thanks for posting that, that's pretty cool. I doubt it uses less fuel though.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

How could adding more resistance "make the machine skid less and is more fuel efficient"?


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

*Melroe 6 Wheeler marketing video*

Found this on a quick search:






CleanCut -are the photos in the OP of one that you own?

Dave


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DavCut;1754063 said:


> Found this on a quick search:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that thing is fast and really stable. I didn't think it could hold that hillside like that! The loader arms look just like the new M-series Bobcats. And the whole engine slides out...perfect! There has to be a pristine one somewhere in a museum or private collection, yes?

Looks like a "Praying Mantis" when the lift arms go up.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, that was easy...with the "ejector bucket" no less!

I wish I could restore something like this but it would take a lot of $$$.

http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/showthread.php?36263-Melroe-660-Bobcat-(1980-s)-4000


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

DavCut;1754063 said:


> Found this on a quick search:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool, they mentioned my home town of Fergus Falls at the 9:27 mark, little bit of history in this video that I just learned about! Thanks!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holy crap, was thing ahead of its time. 2 speed transmission, vertical lift path, stable as all get out. It reminds me of a tracked machine. 

Surprised there wasn't enough of a demand that they kept making it, bet they would sell the heck out of them now.


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;1754319 said:


> Holy crap, was thing ahead of its time. 2 speed transmission, vertical lift path, stable as all get out. It reminds me of a tracked machine.
> 
> Surprised there wasn't enough of a demand that they kept making it, bet they would sell the heck out of them now.


Do the extra tires make it float better?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jbutch83;1754376 said:


> Do the extra tires make it float better?


You're such a jerk.

But I did laugh.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I can't believe I've never seen one before, they're awesome!

I can't imagine how big of a fountain one could set with the right tires on this machine...................Thumbs Up


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

NThill93;1753175 said:


> found this


Now that would be a Snow pushing fool


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

the stability on the side hill is incredible!!!!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1754395 said:


> I can't believe I've never seen one before, they're awesome!
> 
> *I've seen a six wheel bobcat/melroe/clark(cant remember what the branding was on the 1 I've seen??), but it did not look quite like that....I agree though...AWESOME! I want one. I bet it would be a beast for pushing snow. That ejector bucket was pretty slick also...but wonder how it would hold up to wet/sticky material, or better yet broken concrete*
> 
> I can't imagine how big of a fountain one could set with the right tires on this machine...................Thumbs Up


he hehe he


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;1754395 said:


> I can't imagine how big of a fountain one could set with the right tires on this machine...................Thumbs Up


Almost forgot, go stick your head in a cheese wheel.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

That thing is sweet!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How does adding more wheels make it more stable on a side-hill?
You ether make it wider or you have a counterweight on the up hill side.

More tires will lighten the ground psi per tire, so it will "float" better
eh admiral.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Go stick your head in an ice fishing hole in Superior.

Or go scoop some frozen dog crap.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;1756207 said:


> Go stick your head in an ice fishing hole in Superior.maybe in April as I don't have one of those fancy underwater cams
> 
> Or go scoop some frozen dog crap.
> Did that earlier today


:waving:
123456


----------

